# Where to place filter/regulator?



## Synergy91 (Sep 9, 2013)

Garage setup uses 3/4 inch pipe main. This needs to connect to a 1/2 inch hose reel. The plan is to install a filter/regulator between the connection from the pipe main to the reel. 

Is it better to step down the pipe size _before_ or _after_ the air filter/regulator? It seems it would be a better idea to step the pipe down after the filter/regulator to increase throughput at the filter/regulator.

But it also seems like this could cause more condensation due to volume change and also mess with pressure regulation.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

It won't effect condensate or the pressure noticeably if any, either before or after reducing down.


----------

